# Leopard Gecko Morph Guide



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm planning on making a leo morph guide for my website to complement the corn morph guide, but I need a little help.

I've found out most of the single trait morphs and which are recessive/codom/dominant, but what about the multiple trait morphs?

what singles make up the combos? Is there anywhere I can read up on this?

most places i have read just have a list of morphs, but don't say what goes into making them so I want to fill that gap


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

what type of guide is this gonna be . eg. in tabled with cross this with this = equals this?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Morph List

I think this is brilliant!


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

again check my site out....


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Melon said:


> what type of guide is this gonna be . eg. in tabled with cross this with this = equals this?


its going to be set out exactly like the corn morphs on my site, with photos of each morph as hatchling and adult, and in the case of multi-trait morphs, information on which genes have been combined to produce them....
:: Ians Vivarium - Corn Snake Colour and Pattern Morphs ::



sam12345 said:


> Morph List
> 
> I think this is brilliant!





slimrob said:


> again check my site out....


That is a fantastic site, and a great resource


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

slimrob said:


> again check my site out....


One thing I'd note is that "chocolate" albino is not a separate temperature-dependant gene - it's applied to one of the existing albino strains. Most "chocolate" albinos are low-incubation-temp Trempers.

And the "patternless" in APTOR/RAPTOR/RADAR-Bell is not the same as the patternless that you get as a single recessive gene; it is a selectively bred pattern trait applied to Reverse Stripe.

Midnight blizzards are -usually- low-temperature Blizzards.


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

good point mate, will get that changed soon. I guess id had too many late nights when putting that together. as i intend it to be a reference aid if you hear of any major new types drop me a line
rob


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

bumpety bump....

photos needed to complete the first phase are: 

murphy patternless (hatchling) 
rainwater albino (hatchling) 
hypo (hatchling & adult)
giant (hatchling)
mack snow (hatchling)
mack super snow (hatchling)
super hypo (hatchling & adult)
super giant (hatchling)
enigma (hatchling & adult)
gem snow (hatchling & adult)
mack pastel (hatchling & adult)


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I think a morph table would be great.

I'd like to see one that had a list of the mutant genes, then a list of the morphs produced by two mutant genes, then by three mutant genes, etc. Think organization.

In my opinion, a table of this mated with that produces whatever gets unmanageably large very quickly.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

paulh said:


> I think a morph table would be great.
> 
> I'd like to see one that had a list of the mutant genes, then a list of the morphs produced by two mutant genes, then by three mutant genes, etc. Think organization.
> 
> In my opinion, a table of this mated with that produces whatever gets unmanageably large very quickly.


I'm finding that with the corn morph page!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

this is an ooooooold thread, but the project has been resurected as part of the new morphguide project at Guide to Reptile Morphs - Morphguide.com

The leopard gecko section has been started, with pages for single trait morphs completed and combinations to follow soon: Guide to Leopard Gecko Morphs - Morphguide.com

If anyone can help out with photos (for any species/morph already added) each page has a form to upload your pics, and theres no need to register.


----------

